# Benefits of dethatching



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Considering dethatching during the '19 season. For about a season and a half I didn't catch the clippings and at the end of the summer I had some what I think was fungus issues in my Bermuda lawn. I've read that dethatching can help? What other benefits could I expect? I will plan to scalp early March and then am planning to scalp again around Memorial Day to do another round of leveling. With that knowledge when should I consider dethatching? Also, dethatcher? Power rake? Differences?


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thatch soaks up precious water and nutrients so dethatching allows more water and nutrients to get to the roots. You'll generally notice healthier, greener lawn a couple weeks after dethatching once it recovers and fills back in. I've always just rented a power rake so can't speak to the differences between that and a dethatcher. I usually do it once a year in the spring at the same time I scalp but I think I'm going to add a second dethatching around 4th of July. Towards the end of summer my lawn is usually pretty thatchy because I tend to flirt with overfirtilizing. When I walk through the yard and my footprints stay visible long after, I know it's time to dethatch.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you @Bradymco11


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually dethatch/verticut in the Spring and I go in at least 2 directions. As for the verticutter, dethatcher and power rake (these terms are used interchangeably) you want to make sure you get one with either fixed blades or the flail blade, you DO NOT want the one with the spring tines. By verticutting, it basically "resets" your lawn from the previous year removing a lot of the stolons that will build up on the surface which will cause issues with mowing later in the year. Don't worry about going too deep either as I have gone hog wild on the lawn and it came back just fine but I would start light and work your way to where you feel comfortable.

I too plan on doing at least one additional verticut this season sometime in July/August to probably help reset the lawn and take a down a few high spots that I have to help flatten the lawn out more.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

So scalp first then dethatch?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Austinite said:


> So scalp first then dethatch?


I usually scalp, dethatch, and then scalp again. Once you get the thatch layer from the prior year removed, you will be surprised at how much additional debris you can remove with the additional scalp.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I usually scalp, dethatch, and then scalp again. Once you get the thatch layer from the prior year removed, you will be surprised at how much additional debris you can remove with the additional scalp.


+1


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

So without a verticutter in my arsenal what would you guys suggest to use to dethatch? Rent something from the box store? Obviously not something with the spring tines.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I plan to buy that electric one on Amazon this year. Sun something or other I think.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I plan to buy that electric one on Amazon this year. Sun something or other I think.


I was thinking the same, but it looking like it's spring loaded and not recommended above. But... I've seen people use it and it sure looks like it's working, tons of thatch gets pulled out.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Austinite said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to buy that electric one on Amazon this year. Sun something or other I think.
> ...


They work fine, but slower than a gas powered unit. I think MQ was speaking to the spring tine dethatchers that are just drag units. I bought a Greenworks electric a few years ago and it works great. I got a deal a year or so later on a gas fixed blade unit though, so have been using that since.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Kballen11 said:


> So without a verticutter in my arsenal what would you guys suggest to use to dethatch? Rent something from the box store? Obviously not something with the spring tines.


I'm planning to rent one from Home Depot. I believe they have flail blades. Not too expensive for half a day or so.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> > So without a verticutter in my arsenal what would you guys suggest to use to dethatch? Rent something from the box store? Obviously not something with the spring tines.
> ...


I like the one from Home Depot, very effective and easy to use. I just hat having to rent a trailer too.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, I would rent one from HD, that's what I use to do before I bought the one I have now. Shouldn't take you more than an hour to do the whole lawn in 2 directions. I also like using a Landscaping rake to rake up all the debris.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The handlebar on my Classen TR-20 (it was a Home Depot rental unit) collapses over onto the top of the machine. It would take two people to load/unload it, but it would fit in the back of an SUV.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Ware I've been checking the home Depot website pretty frequently since originally see that post. Still haven't been able to find one at that kind of price. You got a great find.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> Ware I've been checking the home Depot website pretty frequently since originally see that post. Still haven't been able to find one at that kind of price. You got a great find.


I definitely lucked into that find. :thumbup:


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone ever used the stihl yard boss? Looks like it has a dethatch attachment.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IhRwmxCCAYo


----------



## dunk_machine (Feb 12, 2018)

Luckily our local ACE has some good rental options. I plan to rent a Bluebird lawn comber (power rake) that has the flail type blades. My yard is in dire need of a good dethatching. I tried my hand at it last year using a manual dethatching rake. It took me 3 weekends to complete my yard, so the amount of work was not trivial. I was able to loosen up a lot of thatch just manually raking, however, I'm sure my yard had never been dethatched before, so I maybe wasted a lot of effort doing it manually. I noticed the yard, especially towards the end of the season was very spongy, left footprints after walking on the grass, and would sprout up mushrooms after rains. I plan to be much more aggressive this spring with the power rake.

If you don't have that severe of a thatch problem, a verticutter (with the slicing blades) is an appropriate alternative.

My plan, after about 50% green up this spring is to scalp, aggressively power rake, and then scalp again. In June I plan to rent a Bluebird core aerator (again, at ACE, we have a nice ACE) and also try to level up some low points with a few bags of sand.

Make sure you are able to dedicate at least a few days to dethatching. Don't underestimate how much dead grass you will be removing. That all needs to be raked or vacuumed up and disposed of.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have an old Echo engine Mantis tiller that I only ever use for scarifying the lawn, works very well. They can be picked up at bargain prices.


----------

